# Calvin Chocolate



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

Calvin chocolates available from Geneva at Jacot - Chocolatier (HT: Calviniana). 







Note from Calviniana: I must also add that the irony that Calvin would most assuredly despise the collecting of items bearing his image is not lost on us!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Calvin chocolates available from Geneva at Jacot - Chocolatier (HT: Calviniana).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly not an "image" like that; he makes me look like Brad Pitt. Why not one of him when he was younger?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Certainly not an "image" like that; *he makes me look like Brad Pitt*. Why not one of him when he was younger?



Ahem *cough* I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 11, 2007)

Calvin can ROCK the skull cap can't he?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not an "image" like that; *he makes me look like Brad Pitt*. Why not one of him when he was younger?
> ...



No, of course you wouldn't, I am far better looking than Brad Pitt.


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

CHOCOLATE CALVIN! Drool. DOH!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 11, 2007)

Knowing NO French, it was impossible to navigate the web site for Jacot - Chocolatier!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Knowing NO French, it was impossible to navigate the web site for Jacot - Chocolatier!



Vive le chocolat!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 12, 2007)

How do you eat it? Is it like a chocolate bunny where you bite the ears off first and then lop off the head? Except he's got the uber-cool ear covers goin' on, so that's out. How big is this thing? Or nibble the nose off? Surely it's addressed in the _Institutes_ somewhere...


----------



## wretchedworm (Jan 25, 2008)

wow... talk about commercialism.


----------

